# prescolite dimmer panel



## Danric (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a customer that has a prescolite mod #hd18 dimmer panel, they are having problems with its operation & asked me to check it out. It has no diagrams, no books, no nothing & no one is really sure how it is supposed to work. As I understand the company is no longer in business so I don't know where to go for info. I hate to rip it out & totally replace it, it is low voltage control of appx. 14 dimmer modules. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hunt used to make some stuff that worked in the Prescolite panels. At least some of the Prescolite racks I've worked on had Lutron lables on some of the parts.


----------



## Danric (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks MD I will check that out, I have also located a company that will provide parts & smarts to digitally replace only controls while utilizing the existing dimmer modules ect.


----------



## DRAM (Jul 22, 2010)

*Danric...?*

What is the name of the company you found? I'm kinda in the same boat and desperately looking for parts and services for an old Prescolite dimming unit.


----------



## Digital1 (Mar 10, 2011)

*PRESCOLITE dimmers retrofit*

Before Prescolite shut down their Electronics department in 1999 we did go in agreement to upgrade their old Analog systems to Digital full featured dimming controls. 
We do have the equipment available to retrofit Prescolite and other older dimming cabinets based on our current lighting control products. It is an inexpensive solution that will keep the line Voltage section intact and replaces only the control boards. http://www.digitallighting.com/protocolfolder/retrofit repair dimmer.html


----------



## Chumslick (Jan 20, 2012)

Just ripped out two old prescolite panels and are looking to get rid of them.
Can't find model numbers or names.
They were installed around 1980 and were top of the line then.
Have old relays, modules, transformers


----------



## saw the light (Jan 23, 2012)

*what you got?*

I'm looking for late 80's parts. MC3 and MC2 slide channel controllers. I also need 1 MCD4 dimmer pac. Post pics if you can.


----------



## Sonny1027 (Mar 20, 2009)

Danric said:


> I have a customer that has a prescolite mod #hd18 dimmer panel, they are having problems with its operation & asked me to check it out. It has no diagrams, no books, no nothing & no one is really sure how it is supposed to work. As I understand the company is no longer in business so I don't know where to go for info. I hate to rip it out & totally replace it, it is low voltage control of appx. 14 dimmer modules. Any help would be appreciated.


Hi Danric,

Try:

Field Support Engineering at Hubbell Lighting Inc. Tel # 864-678-1669 They may able to help. I believe they took over Prescolite product line and I am able to get part numbers from them to order from local suppliers.

Regards,
Sonny


----------

